# Lookin for the best headlight (hid)?



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Something like this? >

*KS® DRL LED Halo Projector Headlights (Black)*


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I post in the wrong section.

This headlight looks good, but it didnt have HID.

Did you know if the 2 halo is day running light?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

*DRL: D*aytime *R*unning *L*ights

This one has HID:

*HID Xenon + 11-13 Chevy Cruze Angel Eye Halo & LED DRL Projector Headlights On Sale $336.99

*

More options:

http://www.protuninglab.com/cruze1.html


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

The best HID i found is this
6000K HID 11-12 Chevy Cruze Twin Halo Ring Projector LED Black Headlights Lamps

But I do not know if it'll fit on my cruze 2013


----------

